# Arrochar news update



## Spiritwalker (Jan 29, 2013)

Seems that the torpedo range's days are definately now numbered. Plans now given approval to build a £70m resort over the site. Glad I managed to get over for a look last year.

http://news.stv.tv/highlands-island...e-at-arrochar-to-become-70m-five-star-resort/


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 29, 2013)

yeh so it would appear


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2013)

Did you do a report? You could link it here


----------



## Spiritwalker (Jan 29, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Did you do a report? You could link it here



Meant to do it a while back. Was my missus took the pics as I'm useless at that type of thing. Arrochar is under an hour away from where she stays so cracking run up there on the motorbike. Will hopefully stick a report up at the weekend if I get the chance.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 29, 2013)

Would like to see the pics


----------



## Pincheck (Jan 30, 2013)

Spiritwalker said:


> Meant to do it a while back. Was my missus took the pics as I'm useless at that type of thing. Arrochar is under an hour away from where she stays so cracking run up there on the motorbike. Will hopefully stick a report up at the weekend if I get the chance.



That's the truth it is a fun area to visit on a bike, Lots to see around that part of the country. A lot of people have been to the torpedo station over the years on the beach to the right hand side or nearest the pier.There where the remains of 2 firing tubes buried in the shale and dirt bank only the lids and think the shapes could be made out of the ends.


----------



## Stussy (Feb 6, 2013)

Its an interesting place to visit, I first stumbled across it and didn't have a clue what it was actually for. First I thought it was a Fishing dock or something. But a little bit of research and it seems this place was quite a busy site. Been there twice now, shame to see it go, but it was totally knackered after the fires.


----------



## Scattergun (Feb 21, 2013)

I've known about it for years but only first went in 2011 and that was without a camera. It's on the route up to my hometown and only a short detour. I did do a wee shoot last year which I can chuck up. The fires were a blessing in disguise to be honest. The whole place was scheduled for demolition in 2007 but that major arson attack stopped it. Don't get me wrong, it's still a partially demolished mess but at least there's something still there.

Seems a lot of the old favourite Scottish sites are either gone or now on the brink; Polphail, Loudoun Castle, Inverkip, Ruchill, Arrochar, Shrubhill, Bishopton, all either gone or staring the demo crews/redevelopers down. Lennox castles destroyed, Ravenspark's destroyed, Broomhill is deffo on borrowed time. Sad days.


----------

